
CppCon 2017: Louis Brandy “Curiously Recurring C++ Bugs at Facebook” - victorvation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkgszkPnV8g
======
lainga
#6 really got me (won't spoil it for anyone, but): is this the same reason
arr[n] and [arr]n are the same in C? The {square,curly} braces are just sugar?

~~~
caraffle
I don't think it's the same. arr[n] and [arr]n works because brackets simply
expand to * (arr + n) in the first case, * (n + arr) in the second.

C++ dictates if a statement can be interpreted as a declaration, it will be
(see "The most vexing parse"). Universal initialization was introduced to
provide another way to ensure this doesn't happen.

[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/1336...](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/133688/is-c11-uniform-
initialization-a-replacement-for-the-old-style-
syntax?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa)

